# Lifespan of Severum



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

A while back I was looking at some old Fish pics and came across a Green Severum marked Jan 2001. He is still alive but showing his age. In the picture he looks young maybe half grown. I guess he is about 11 1/2 years old. Wonder what the average lifespan is for them. thanks


----------



## neutrino (May 4, 2007)

I often see their lifespan listed as 10 years. In the past I've often made a change before keeping severum full lifespan, i.e. moved, changed to different fish, etc. But I currently have a rotkeil that's 10 years old and still looks good.


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

I bet someones got a 15 year old sev, but 10 yrs is what I see listed for life expectancy


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am buying a 7" Rotkeil, what's your best bet on age if under excellent care prior?

Thanks

Art


----------



## neutrino (May 4, 2007)

Max age is hard to say. Minimum age is likely approximately 2.5-3 years-- my opinion. I sometimes see people make the mistake of answering rotkeil growth rate questions based on their experience with other types of severums. I think, 'wow, mine never grew that fast' (and I've had a lot of them), then I see theirs are _not _rotkeils.

With the same care and feeding, Rotkeils grow somewhat slower than green or gold sevs; at least based on my own experience with each of these types and also what I've typically read from other rotkeil owners. I've spent time looking to find someone who says different (and who has also kept the other types so that they can compare them) but I haven't seen it yet.


----------

